# New project, double garage extension



## Sean15

Just started my new double garage extension.
Bought the bungalow last May and wasted no time putting in an application for a new garage. Got planning consent in September and highways consent to drop the kerbs and alter the access to get into new garage.

Sizes are 6.2m wide and 5.9m deep to match existing garage. The new door will be 14.5ft wide with glazing, sectional fully automated. 
At a later date i will be converting the old single garage into a dining room extension to the kitchen. Also will have attic trusses installed for another ensuit bedroom above the garage, gaining access through the new dining area.

This is the bungalow and proposed site built onto the side of existing single garage:


----------



## Sean15

Because of the terrible weather over winter i waited till the weather got a bit better and it got started this week. Gave me time to do a few little necessary jobs, i had to get another route of acces to the rear of bungalow so i installed a gate round the other side of bungalow. Lad at work had this gate sitting there doing nothing so gave it to me f.o.c so fitted it :


----------



## Sean15

Also the combi boiler was in the garage and the flue was venting out of the gable end where the new garage was going to be built. The two bathrooms are at the other end of the property and it took about 2 mins to get hot water over there. You could get in the bath without adding cold water. Anyway the boiler packed in and was condemned by the engineer so was a god send really and a great excuse to get it shifted. We had a new higher powered boiler fitted on the other end of property on the gable end in the loft, directly above the main and ensuit bathrooms. Result, instant hot water and a lot of problems solved, specially as on a water meter.


----------



## Sean15

So eventually started clearing the site, wall taken down, about 100 tonne of waste to come out in the end.
the temporary son light i put up will come in handy.


----------



## Sean15

The foundations the wall was sat on was a problem, 1m wide and 15" deep. Had to get it jack hammered out, the 3t digger had no chance of pulling them out. Once the wall and founds were out we could get on wid clearing.


----------



## rhysduk

Taking shape nicely.

Are you doing all the work yourself?


----------



## Zetec-al

will be watching with interest! should look brilliant.


Love the dog sat there watching in the last picture haha!


----------



## Sean15

Eventually started to dig the founds out. First had to see what the original depth of the bungalow was sitting on. Eventually found the founds, 3 course of engineered bricks and 4 courses of blocks. Then the founds themselves which were 18" deep. To hit solid ground we had to go down 7ft. When we put the pins in it was apparent the new garage founds were going to be 2ft deep. Got everything dug out, there was slate every where!!!!!!!!! Massive pieces of it.


----------



## Sean15

So digging stopped at 14:30 called the building inspector, he arrived at 15:00 passed the founds off, call to the concrete factory in the village, an hour later it looked like this:


----------



## Sean15

rhysduk said:


> Taking shape nicely.
> 
> Are you doing all the work yourself?


Im helping out, its going to be facing bricks on outside so getting someone i know to do the brickwork, i will be doing most other things myself.

Its double skinned,all insulated, already got permission for the velux roof windows. Got a new composite door and window going in as well.


----------



## Sean15

Zetec-al said:


> will be watching with interest! should look brilliant.
> 
> Love the dog sat there watching in the last picture haha!


Both our dogs were keeping an eye on the work:



then Douglas the puppy one of the neighbours came to see what was going on:


----------



## Zetec-al

Brilliant looking dogs!


----------



## M3simon

Looks like another good build.


----------



## thestig84

Good sounding build. Looks like mine was a few weeks ago! Ill keep watching this.

Good luck with it


----------



## WO-WO

My wife's just fallen in love with Douglas!


----------



## AdamC

Looks the start of a nice build. Will keep my eye on this one.
Lovely looking dogs!


----------



## Kev_mk3

great build so far


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Looks like a nice thread is beginning - good luck!


----------



## Sean15

Little bit if progress today, thr builder got a start, he started at 8.30am and by 2pm he was upto floor/dpc level.



So while I was helping out doing my new garage the Mrs went to pick her brand new car up to go in the new garage.


----------



## subarufreak

both are very nice. looking forward to the updates


----------



## alfajim

nice leon, the dogs are beauties and the build is coming on a treat.


----------



## mechrepairs

Yes, I love threads like this, remember doing mine a few years back now, interesting reads.

Carl


----------



## Zetec-al

I love your wife's new Leon!


----------



## Sean15

Zetec-al said:


> I love your wife's new Leon!


Gonna be plenty of room to get my van in the new garage as well


----------



## klw7me

Sean15 said:


> Gonna be plenty of room to get my van in the new garage as well


Love these vans I'm v jealous


----------



## Kev_mk3

Sean15 said:


> Little bit if progress today, thr builder got a start, he started at 8.30am and by 2pm he was upto floor/dpc level.
> 
> 
> 
> So while I was helping out doing my new garage the Mrs went to pick her brand new car up to go in the new garage.


Just got the same car for my mum in white! Cracking cars the leons


----------



## Sean15

So a little progress today after work, ordered the concrete to fill the cavity. With the use of buckets and my old man I hand balled it in and pushed it in with a big piece of cls 3x2 wood. 2.5t by hand is a killer.


----------



## Sean15

Just a quick photo of the rear garden, hopefully the new garage isn't taking any of it away. Bit of a wasted bit of ground it's getting built on.


----------



## Sean15

Just a little update, this week saw a lot of back filling.
Levelled ground off 13" below floor height. All by hand, no machinery. Except the whacker.



Got a delivery of 10 tonne class 1 hardcore



Whackered it all down ready for the sand to go on



Sand covering leaving 6" for concrete



DPM in and reinforcing mesh down, shuttering up front



Concrete poured in


----------



## ken m sport

Looking good


----------



## brad mole

Nice progress so far!


----------



## OILRS

Im watching this with interest as im doin the same just waiting for the council to come back with the ok , great pics keep them coming thanks


----------



## Snowley

Great progress and a lot of hard graft by hand!


----------



## M3simon

Nice work. Looks like we are both waiting for the brickies to come.


----------



## Sean15

Got started but been terrible weather up here all weekend. Hopefully get a bit done this week.


----------



## Bustanut

Looking good, have been waiting to see some more progress on this.


----------



## Sean15

Builder been tonight, started on facing bricks on the back, got some insulation on as well. There's a few days nice weather coming so hopefully get some more done, my builder friend is doing it after work and weekends which suits me.


----------



## Sean15




----------



## klw7me

Nice progress it's great having mates like that


----------



## Sean15

Been terrible weather again this weekend, maybe get something done tomorrow, on the plus side its given me chance to sort an ensuite bathroom out. Been doing bathrooms for nearly 20 years now in my spare time. Will get some pics up of it when its complete.


----------



## M3simon

Sean15 said:


> Been terrible weather again this weekend, maybe get something done tomorrow, on the plus side its given me chance to sort an ensuite bathroom out. Been doing bathrooms for nearly 20 years now in my spare time. Will get some pics up of it when its complete.


I wasn't allowed to start my man cave until the house was all completed and the Mrs had signed it off like some kind of Building Clark of Works.
:lol::buffer:


----------



## nogrille

subscribed!


----------



## Sean15

So a little progress on the garage, getting nearly up to scaffold height now, hopefully get some done this weekend. There's been a bit more done since these pics.





And I managed to get some spare time on the ensuite to get it finished, before and after pics:


----------



## Sean15

So scaffold up for next stage.


----------



## Sean15

So had some progress this week, we are now up to wall plate height, attic trusses are designed and getting ordered on Monday after a quick visit from the wood yard to check sizes.





The catnic CX90 extra heavy duty lintel was a heavy thing to lift up. Beast of a thing. The blocks on the front were just to counter balance the weight of the blocks on the back.


----------



## M3simon

Looking good mate.


----------



## brad mole

looking great now! thats going to be a very good size by the looks of it! i spotted you had a big LED floodlight in one of your pics, im looking out for a couple and just wondered what you thought of it? what size did you get?


----------



## Sean15

brad mole said:


> looking great now! thats going to be a very good size by the looks of it! i spotted you had a big LED floodlight in one of your pics, im looking out for a couple and just wondered what you thought of it? what size did you get?


The big light on the gable end is a 250w son light, it's enough to light the full estate up, I put it up as I was going to start the garage in November time so we had light no matter what. I have led lights round the back of bungalow and round the sides, I originally put a 10w up but it wasn't really that good, I ordered another couple of 30w ones and they are great, light the full back garden up.

The only problem I have found with the led fittings are they either come with a very short flex on them or no flex at all. I ended up putting a long piece of flex on them so at least you can get to a junction box inside the house without joining and having connections outside.


----------



## brad mole

Sean15 said:


> So a little progress on the garage, getting nearly up to scaffold height now, hopefully get some done this weekend. There's been a bit more done since these pics.


Thanks for the reply, this one was the one i meant, yeah ive heard that issue about the LED Floodlights but that sounds like a good solution so theres no outside connections

i was looking at a 50W but when i seen it in person it was huuuge! so im thinking the 30W would be more suited


----------



## Sean15

Yes that's a 30w light, think I got them off ebay £35 for both delivered.


----------



## Tom J

What is the handle thing next to the sink in the bathroom? Secret cupboard or small towel rail?


----------



## Sean15

Tom J said:


> What is the handle thing next to the sink in the bathroom? Secret cupboard or small towel rail?


Its for hand towels.


----------



## BenEarles

Mint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3simon

Any updates mate?


----------



## Sean15

Nothing really noticeable, everything is ready to accept the trusses. The truss supplier sent a sample one first to just try and see if it's OK. It wasn't so they came last Friday to alter some measurements. Hopefully they will be made this week. Gone up as high as thought safe with the peak. To get an idea of size that sample truss is 6m wide and 3.6m high.


----------



## WO-WO

Very nice, really looking forward to seeing this one completed.


----------



## Sean15

The new attic trusses getting delivered tomorrow :


----------



## Sean15

Delivery came. If I can get the telehandler tomorrow I'll get them up.


----------



## Sean15

Lifted onto wall plates


----------



## Kev_mk3

great progress


----------



## Bustanut

Looking good now Sean15. Keep the updates coming, it's giving me inspiration for mine.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sean15

Bustanut said:


> Looking good now Sean15. Keep the updates coming, it's giving me inspiration for mine.��


Bit of a snag, the trusses are wrong !!!!!!!!!

Pleased they measured them not me. Anyhow another getting delivered on Monday. I asked when they are collecting these ones and he said they are no use for anything else and to cut them up !!!!!! So nearly 2 grands worth of trusses scrapped at their cost.

If anyone is building a 6mx6m double garage then they are ideal for you. Just going to split them apart this weekend and put to one side. There's over 200m of 8x2 tanalized good timber.

Could maybe build a decent garden shed with it, there's going to be 100+ spare roof tiles as I had to order full pallets.

Any one got any good ideas for the timber, they will make some good shelving if nothing else.


----------



## The_Weasel

Whatever's left over, stick it on Gumtree. Costs you nothing but should be able to move it on and get some money back


----------



## Bustanut

OooH, such a shame. Just checked the dimensions with my plans but mine finishes at 6 m X 4m. I am putting a slight overhang on mine also. As the weasel says. Stick em on evay or gumtree. They will be of use to someone.


----------



## Sean15

Just took 4 hours to cut them and stash them up in my loft above the bungalow.


----------



## Sean15

New trusses arrived Friday, got a couple up to make sure they are correct this time. They were so made a start setting them out so we could start building up the gable end.


----------



## Zetec-al

Looking good, hopefully wont take too long to get the roof complete


----------



## Sean15

I had the gas meter moved this week also. Got rid of all existing gas pipes out of the old garage as well. Fitted the new composite door to the old garage to let some more light in there now.


----------



## Sean15

Got the peak finished off this afternoon.


----------



## Sean15

Got the trusses up today.


----------



## M3simon

Looking good mate.


----------



## Alfa male

Looking good. 

I can't believe they made you dispose of the wrong trusses !! I would've made them collect them and dispose themselves. Not your fault they cannot measure correctly.


----------



## Guest

No lateral restraints built in the gable?


----------



## Sean15

Any bracing you can see is just temporary, till I sort the propper bracing, there's not many places it stipulates with room in a truss trusses, I'm going off manufactures specified position which they sent, building control confirmed this.


----------



## Guest

No matter which area of England you live..Ive picked the first one that came up.When it comes to lateral restraints,the rules are specific....must be built into the blockwork....must engage with minimum 3 trusses.Unless your using an outside ladder and the bracing connects to it

http://www.e-lindsey.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=838&p=0

http://nhbccampaigns.co.uk/landingp..._versions/2011/Part7/section2/sitework.htm#S3


----------



## Sean15

I never said I wasn't going to fit them, I'm doing this by myself after work and weekends. I fitted the restraints tonight after work, spanned across 3 trusses and connected to blockwork as stipulated. Just got the noggins to put in.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Nice - Starting to take shape now! 

Couple of questions:
1. What width is the main door opening? 
2. Who was the supplier of the corbel?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Only meant to be helpful...pointing out something thats a lot easier to put right now rather than later.
What youve done there is not correct...
"Straps should go under rafters and over ceiling joists. The turn-down should be on a substantial piece of blockwork, preferably the centre of an uncut block."


----------



## Sean15

getthewheelsinl said:


> Nice - Starting to take shape now!
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 1. What width is the main door opening?
> 2. Who was the supplier of the corbel?
> 
> Thanks!


The main opening is 4420mm or 14ft 6" in old money.
the corbel stones were supplied by a local company called stonecast concrete products. They were £60 each. He actually made 4x and said if i needed them they were there.


----------



## Sean15

Building control been today and passed everything off to up to date. Just waiting for the correct roof tiles to arrive now.


----------



## Sean15

Made a start on the roof tonight, got one side done.


----------



## M3simon

Looking good mate.


----------



## chongo

That's very nice mate, you going to wash the car in the front or side of the garage?


----------



## Sean15

So today I got the rest of the roof ready to tile, was ok weather so decided to start to tile it. Got a fair few on. Slight problem with the cloak tiles, about 10mm short of going over the gable end brick! I always new this could be a problem as I was adding onto the original building. Any way little bit of grinding on back of the tiles and I got them to fit. Decided to use the existing cloak tiles as they are only 10 year old and nearly £300 to get new ones.


----------



## ALANSHR

Wow, that'll be something when you're done, nice work. 

Will you be converting old garage to living space?


----------



## Sean15

Yeh coverting the old single garage into a dining room, making the kitchen bigger maybe . hopefully get a spiral staircase fitted in there going into the new 4mx6m (2.4m head height in the middle ) living space above the new garage. I am not fitting the velux windows yet until i decide what im doing in the space. Its either going to be another en suite bedroom, or a play area, cinema kind of room.


----------



## jj9

Sean15 said:


> ...Slight problem with the cloak tiles, about 10mm short of going over the gable end brick! ....


Could you not make the 10mm up by shunting all the tiles out a little?

Shunting the tiles out normally gives you a couple of mm per tile.









Cheers.


----------



## Sean15

jj9 said:


> Could you not make the 10mm up by shunting all the tiles out a little?
> 
> Shunting the tiles out normally gives you a couple of mm per tile.
> 
> View attachment 47309
> 
> 
> Cheers.


i did try, but only had 6 rows left to put on when realised, i didnt look right shunting them with the double roman tiles, was leaving a void on the radius part of the tile. Like i say little work with the grinder soon sorted it.

I measured before hand and was convinced they were going to fit correctly, maybe the new tiles are slightly smaller.

I could have removed all the tiles on that part of roof and started from fresh with the cloak tiled but would have meant disturbing the valley tiles.


----------



## jj9

Yeah, the problem with Bungalow & Extension roofs is that they are a lot more in your face and not 30 feet up in the air where you wouldn't notice any shunts. 


Looking good by the way :thumb:



Cheers.


----------



## Sean15

jj9 said:


> Could you not make the 10mm up by shunting all the tiles out a little?
> 
> Shunting the tiles out normally gives you a couple of mm per tile.
> 
> View attachment 47309
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Took your advice and when I finished tiling the back of the roof I stripped the front back off and refitted the tiles, perfect, just moved each tile about a mm. 
Would have bugged me for the rest of my days.
Just got ridge tiles to put on tomorrow.

Going to give the cloak tiles a quick wash, 
I think I got the tiles to marry upto the existing tiles spot on, no lumps or bumps any where.


----------



## jj9

Glad it worked out :thumb:



Cheers.


----------



## dave-g

Now that's a garage!
Looks awesome so far, fair play.


----------



## M3simon

Looking good mate.
Feels good once the roof is on.


----------



## Sean15

Managed to get the front fascia,soffit and guttering on this afternoon.


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice will look great when door is on. Whats the plan with the driveway?


----------



## Sean15

The plan is to drop the 9 kerbs as stated by the highways agency, then the border sets will be removed to make way for the tarmac. New channel drain going right the way along the garage front. There's a drain cover that is infront of the garage, I have a new 5 tonne load rated cover to go on.


----------



## Sean15

So today the scaffold came down, can fit the end ridge tile when it's comes from a ladder.


----------



## jj9

Sean15 said:


> Managed to get the front fascia,soffit and guttering on this afternoon.


Have you considered adding another down pipe to the guttering at the end of the extension ? 
That elevation has a lot of roof area for one downpipe to cope with.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean15

The rain water waste pipe is right in front of the garage (where the new 5 tonne drain cover is going) I was waiting to see where the channel drain is going first, didn't want to put the down pipe right in line where it's going. The Man who is doing the kerbs and drive way is going to advise me further.


----------



## boost monster

It's looking really good.


----------



## Tricky Red

Looks great - not read everything - what will the old garage become?


----------



## brad mole

looks great now that! its a good feeling to get the scaffolding down and finally start to see it almost finished, workmanship looks spot on, well done!


----------



## Sean15

Tricky Red said:


> Looks great - not read everything - what will the old garage become?


At the minute we have a kitchen diner, theres only room for a 4 seater dining table there, im hoping to convert the old garage into a seperate dining area, maybe build a small utility room at the back of it. Also im going to put a staircase of some description in there giving me access into the new living space above the garage (room size 5.7mx4m x2.4m high). Im swayin towards a space saving spiral staircase. 
Ive already fitted a new composite rear door in the old garage to let light in.

Still not 100% sure what im going to do in the new space above the garage, originally i wanted another en suite bedroom but now thinking more along the cinema room, playroom come guest room.


----------



## jj9

Sean15 said:


> The rain water waste pipe is right in front of the garage (where the new 5 tonne drain cover is going) I was waiting to see where the channel drain is going first, didn't want to put the down pipe right in line where it's going. The Man who is doing the kerbs and drive way is going to advise me further.


:thumb:
Definitely worth putting an extra downpipe in as when we get a downpour you may have the water overflowing from the gutter, only occasionally I know, but annoying when it happens.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean15

Just a little update, been away on holiday and just got back so decided to concentrate on the back today. Got the fascia and soffit on, put the old garage door on the new garage, and fitted the window. Put 80% mirror tint on the window. Eventually got most of the heras fencing down. Still got the guttering to do as I didn't have a connection piece.


----------



## Sean15

The space above, looks bigger than in the picture.


----------



## WO-WO

Looks brilliant chap.


----------



## Sean15

Started to fit the main door today. No joking there's about 50 pages to the installation. Plus I was doing it on my own. Got it ready for the panels to go in. All framework fitted with additional supports added into the 8x2 trusses.
It all looked and read straight forward enough but was far from it. Probably leave it till the weekend now.


----------



## Sean15

Got the door in today.


----------



## M3simon

Looking good mate.


----------



## simon1969

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al

Looks good


----------



## nogrille

great work


----------



## shabba

cool build. well done!!


----------



## J306TD

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finsh

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Really enjoying your build, thanks for taking the time to document it.


----------



## Sean15

So just a little work done since last update, managed to get the certificate off the highways agency to drop the 9 kerbs and put the new driveway In. Fitted the new 5 tonne rated drain inspection cover. New drain channel in.
Also today I purchased a new toy to go in the garage. Will put pics up after I have collected it.


----------



## klw7me

Looks great


----------



## Alfa male

What's the toy ???


----------



## Sean15

Alfa male said:


> What's the toy ???


----------



## WO-WO

Garage looks great, car looks great!

Are you planning on matching the other door too?


----------



## Sean15

WO-WO said:


> Garage looks great, car looks great!
> 
> Are you planning on matching the other door too?


the old garage is getting converted into an extension of the kitchen with a staircase going into the new room above the double garage. 
Door is coming out bricked up with new window put in.


----------



## Sean15

So been doing a few little bits and bobs to the M3.

Got some new gunmetal grey 359 wheels
Painted the bonnet vent surrounds gloss black
Gloss black front splitter put on 
Tiny white boot spoiler removed and carbon fiber one fitted


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Very nice (garage and car)


----------



## Mr Gurn

garage build looks to have been epic..... you must be very happy with the end result.

and to top it off...... something nice to park in it!!


----------

